# Coach to the show?



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey folks,
So I've decided im defo going to Hamm, cant wait now woo hoo. Anyway all the childish excitement out of the way:blush:. Ill be heading over from Dublin so im still in 2 minds weather to drive the whole way or try to meet one of the coach's and sit back and relax:zzz:. Can someone point me in the right direction for getting info on the coach's going?
Thanks in advance.
Vinnie.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home  

Personally mate id jump on the coach you will have a long drive ahead of you and this way you can rest


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home
> 
> Personally mate id jump on the coach you will have a long drive ahead of you and this way you can rest


 
Ya thats what i was thinking, thanks for the info.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Yeah mate you would be proper tired driving all that way.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Yeah mate you would be proper tired driving all that way.


Ya, i dont wanna be all groggy and half asleep when i get to the show. I had a look at the site but cant seem to find an itinerary, id need to book ferries around the pick up and drop off times. 
Has anybody got any pics from previous shows? Would love to have a look at them.
Thanks again for the help diablo.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

all the info is in this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/82319-hamm-march-2008-a.html

i thought about driving but decided to book the coach instead, as diablo said you can relax and meet plenty of people from here


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

For you guys over in NI, what others have done in the past is ferry to liverpool i think, then meet the coach in Manchcester, although we do have a new pick up point in Birmingham somewhere.

As for times, these have not been fixed yet, but last time coach left manchester around noon, so aim for that and you wont be far wrong.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

The only ferries i can get into liverpool from dublin or belfast are the overnight norfolk line and p+o ones which is a bit of a balls. Anyone know of any other ports reasonably near manchester, say within 2/3 hours drive.
Thanks.
Vinnie.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, best other idea i have is dublin to holyhead

This will leave you with a 134 mile drive to manchester, so about 2 1/2 hours

Not sure about the times tho, you will have to check those out.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> ok, best other idea i have is dublin to holyhead
> 
> This will leave you with a 134 mile drive to manchester, so about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> Not sure about the times tho, you will have to check those out.


 
Thanks purejurrasic, i dont know why but i thought holyhead was alot uther away then that so i didnt even bother checking, im not bothered about a 2/3 hour drive so that would be perfect as you can get the swift crossing into holyhead, ill check it out today.
Thanks again.
Vinnie.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey'
More question for you guys:bash:. Anybody know the post code for the pick up point in manchester?? And does anybody know and reasonably priced hotel near there?? As ill be working on Thursday the only ferry i can get will be leaving dublin @ 8.55 getting into holyhead at 12.30 and then drive to manchester so ill have to get some sleep after that, thats if i can get a hotel that will let me in at 3 or 4 in the morning:lol2:.
Thanks.
Vinnie.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

also is there any tickets left for on the coach thats leaving form manchester? Jake


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

You can check for availability on the site

Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> You can check for availability on the site
> 
> Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


tar diablo, and hey did you see the pic i put up ages ago about Diable night club? i found it in manchester haha


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> tar diablo, and hey did you see the pic i put up ages ago about Diable night club? i found it in manchester haha


Nah mate dont think i did lol. Will have a look if its not toooo far back


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The details for manchester are:

Acre Street, Oldham, OL9 7LU

If you go to our site, Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home , then to the pick up page, find manchester.

There is a google map there, click the little blue pointer and you can search for hotels or b&b that are close by.

Yes, right now, there are 17 seats left on that coach

Tony


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Due to a few things happening in work this week i dunno will i be able to go now, i just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the help and wanted to let you guys know that i wasnt wasting your time on a mad whim of "oh ill go to hamm" and then just changed my mind. I wont know for a couple days for defo though if i can or cant go, i might be able to jugle a few things around. Reading over that it sounds like im getting fired or something, im not, its just a new venture we're going ahead with and if it comes through i'll be so busy for the next couple months, 10-14 hour days, 6 days a week. So again thanks for all the help!!
Vinnie.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

no probs, good luck


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks, it just i didnt want people to think i was a time waster. All hope isnt lost yet though, was really looking forward to the show and to put faces to names of here aswell.


----------

